# Critique Hand Gallop/Gallop Up a Hill



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks like a slow hand gallop to me. No critique from me though, you look pretty secure


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

^^ Slow? It feels a lot faster when your up there. xD 

Thanks for the critique, or should I say non-critique? It's good to know that there's nothing to fix... Makes me feel a lot better about doing stuff like this.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

You look really secure! Good job!

I agree that it does look like a slower hand gallop though. Try pushing him out a bit more and then you'll have it!


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Hmmm... Maybe next time I'll carry a crop... Hehehe... I have gotten him at an actual gallop before, only for a couple of strides, and then he bucked (out of joy and excitement). Too bad my dad didn't have his video camera then... Would have been interesting to see...

It's such a relief to know that I look secure. I always feel bad when someone tells me there's something wrong with my position. lol.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I love how he runs with his tail up, just like my mare! Go Arabs! lol
Your horse runs ncie & normal, though, whereas my mare Chico runs like Peppy Lephew (or so several people at my gymkhana group as well as my dad have been kind enough to point out!)
As for his gallop, in a hand gallop the horse should not pick up enough speed to lose the 3-beat rhythm of the canter. Your horse seems to be hand galloping, although in the 2nd video, near the end he picks up some speed 
Here's a video of a hand gallop to compare.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

great example lilruffian!


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Huh... in that video it looked like a regular canter... Haha. You might be able to tell I don't usually go fast. xD

And I totally agree. GO ARABS!!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll have to get a good video of my mare ha ha so that everyone can laugh!
We were thinking of doing a costume thing & if so ima paint some white stripes down her back!


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Haha I'd love to see your mare! She's gorgeous from what I can tell by pictures! My barn just got a new lesson horse- he's an older draft cross, he's big and black with a white patch that runs on both sides of his neck right above his withers. I love those big, black horses!


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

To me he was galloping faster not slower than the example horse and I too agree that that one looks like more of a canter. Yours looks like a lovely hand gallop though. If your looking for something new to work on with it though, might try working on a little bit of collection. Jerry seems to like pointing his nose out, tail up, and enjoy a good run but collection could also help you keep his control and attention when he feels like getting overly excited and bucking.


----------



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

What's the difference between canter and hand gallop, and between hand gallop and gallop?


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

A hand gallop is basically a faster canter. It still holds the three beats of the canter, but the horse is more extended and quick. A gallop is a four beat gait that the racehorses use. It is much faster than a canter, and horses can get up to 40-50 miles per hour when galloping.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Boy I wish I could get video of what me and my horse have been doing in the fields. Looking at these videos, guess we've been all out galloping. We've been smoking horses left and right!

OP, you look very secure. I'm thinking the horizon never changes up or down when you're hand galloping which is good. It's fun, isn't it?


----------

